# Best All-in-one printer



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey printer guru's, which all in one printer is the best one? I need one lie you see at walmart that scans, prints copy's, just the basic three, I've had a few Lexmark's, and none of them has lasted, plus the cartridges were expensive last time I bought one, and so far this year I have gone through 2 Kodak ESP-3's, one just flat out didn't print anymore, and the one I got last May is sitting here telling me the print head is not there. I need a good reliable all in one for home use, not business. And so far both Kodak and Lexmark don't seem to be the ones, I'd really liek to have a good one under $120 US if possible.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Avoid Lexmark like the PLAGUE.

As far as all-in-one goes you're really taking a risk no matter what brand. With that budget you push it further because $120 can only cover so much quality. Personally I prefer to use separate devices for everything.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Avoid Lexmark like the PLAGUE.
> 
> As far as all-in-one goes you're really taking a risk no matter what brand. With that budget you push it further because $120 can only cover so much quality. Personally I prefer to use separate devices for everything.


Yea I learned that about Lexmark after my third one in a year.
I used to have everything separate, but due to size limits on my desk I really can't run separate anymore. I have an old twain scanner that I hooked up just to see if it worked, it works, but I'll go through heck around here finding just a printer. I remember back when 98SE was boss, you scanned the paper, saved it to that folder you always saved stuff to, and renamed it so you could find it later to print it out, of course back then you could still play Forsaken on windows too.

I might try HP this time, we use one in my boss's office at work and he has never had any problems, and working for Life Cycle dept in the city he does a lot of printing.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Check this out guys. New HP printer just launched this august. Built-in WIFI and it prints 2 times faster as the last models. It also works even if one of the inks are not installed. That means, if you run out of colors ink, you can still use the printer. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01666390&cc=au&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3794615


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't found that particular model here but thats the exact way the one I found looks like, its a the HP C4680, we found one at Wal-Mart, Best Buy and Office max, we haven't checked Office Depot yet, thats all the way over at Hilltop, and so far Best Buy is the cheapest on that one, Ink Cartridges are pretty cheap and so far since 1980 I have never heard anything bad about HP printers. I did however read a few reviews of that one, and out of 25 reviews there were two bad reviews, one says he can't print pictures as fast as his HP 5700 did ( duh its a lower end model) and the second didn't get a USB cable with hers, so she couldn't hook it up, since I have about 25 different USB cables and I have never had a HP5700, we're really thinking about buying that one as soon as we can, its either that one or the Epsom one at Office max. I bet ya right now we get the HP


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lexmark did improve over the last few years. They now even have some models that give you 5 years exchange express warranty. I would not buy one but I just felt bad to hear ''like plague'' :laugh:

Canon makes very good quality all in one machines, in terms of print quality. 
Brother makes very good quality all in one machines, in terms of ease of use (touch screens, telephone, large colour display). 
HP makes very good quality all in one machines, in terms of software bundle, ease of use software, etc.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I kinda agree with the plague comment, I've had 3 Lexmark printers in the last 5 years and none of them were worth a penny. I just added Kodak to my list of never buy again too. although believe it or not right now I can print, I hooked up an old Star NX1001 and on this computer its is a little faster than I remember it was on a 486, only problem is its a 9 pin dot matrix, no color, and it will wake the dead.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I just think about the average joe that comes in the forum with his brand new lexmark printer to ask a question and finds a comment like this.. its kind of a slanderous comment in my opinion but as I stated I wouldnt purchase one myself.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you think his comment is slanderous, I can't fault you, but I am glad as H*** you didn't read the email I sent to Kodak.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I can imagine :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL, I can't go into detail because I know theres peopel on here under 18 that by some law somewhere shouldn't read words like that, but I can guarantee you they don'
t notify my by email about printer updates anymore:grin:

As soon as we can afford it, probably payday, were going to order the HP, I just hope the quality is as good as the ones at my work are.


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Biggest problem is with third party re-fills. Cheaper, but with a tendancy to blow out, spewing ink all over. Epson was notorious for clogging, but I agree that the new Workforce models have a better than average rating. 
I repair everything printers, from ancient IBM 3268's {wayyy obsolete!} To the latest MFP's from HP, Xerox, Lexmark, and Brother. Avoid any Dell product, it is a Lexmark engine. HP wants to sell printers and ink, and they are sketchy with their support on the AIO's. I have learned through constant working on theirs mostly from my own logical thinking. Some errors are not what they seem, and it takes keen observation to recognize the real issue. InkJets require a lot of maintenence the user is responsible for.
We have large contracts, and those people dont care about any of that. Always check the service station for ink build up, and clean the encoder strip regularly. Print the self tests and diagnostic tests to ensure print quality. Clean printheads, if on the cartridge with a soft paper towel with a bit of iso-alcohol by gently draging it a few inches.
Buy cheap, get cheap.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to go to Target tomorrow anyway, to pick up a prescript for my back so I'll check out the NX100, and I'll most definitely go to Office max and look at the NX415
I read a bunch of reviews on the NX100, some good some bad, mostly about how loud and slow it is, well right now I have everything spooled to the NX1001 that I have set up as a temp is still printing after 30 minutes and its so loud I can't hear the Navy Jets landing at Oceana NAS, and I live at the end of the runway.
the main thing I need is an all in one thats cheap, reliable and has cheap ink cartridges. Speed is optional, when I print I have all night to finish


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had several brands and I have become a big Canon fan. Fast, great photo prints, *quiet* (esp compared to an Epson I had), and reliable. They are just rolling over new models and the MP620 can be had at Worst Buy for $99. The new MP640 model (bigger LCD seems most sig change) is ~$200. I may get one of these myself to replace my 5 year old i850 which is still going strong but is running out of ink.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I went last night and bought the HP F4480, it installed easy, prints fast, and so far it hasn't jammed, when I scan a doc. it lets me save it in PDF format, (Kodak never did that) which is good cause 99% of the time if I scan a doc, I email it, and most peopel hate receiving a jpg thats 3 pages long 

So far it seems the HP is better quality that the Lexmarks I've had and way better than the Kodak ESP-3. If it lasts 3 months its better than the Kodak, if it makes it 6 months its better than the Lexmarks I've had.


----------



## Bobhen127 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have had a Kodak ESP 7 for several months now, and basically I am happy with it. The deciding factor for me on Kodak was the cost of ink cartridges. Prior to that I had Lexmark printers, the last being the old Z51. Before that I had a Lexmark of which I do not even remember the name. As I said, I am happy with the Kodak, but do have one one gripe. The Kodak software installs a program named EKIJ5000mui.exe which is a status monitor. It is pretty well known that some printers are programmed to shut down leaving a significant amount of usable ink in the cartridge. I am supposing that this status monitor is part of this ripping the public, and wish to not have it installed. Does anyone know if my supposition is on the right track. Thanks for any input.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

After the experience I had with Kodak I'll never buy one made by them again


----------

